# Map of US River Basins



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool map showing river basins in the Lower 48. Interesting that lots of minor basins are shown but everything in the Mississippi basin is all lumped in, however it's a good start. 

Imagine if Powell had been able to set the Western states' boundaries according to watersheds...

Imgur user shows map of every river basin in the US | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Interesting that lots of minor basins are shown but everything in the Mississippi basin is all lumped in, however it's a good start.


I am not sure I understand your point? The Mississippi is one basin that drains to the sea in one location as are the rest of the colors on the map, except for the Intermountain West which has lots of closed basins.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Maybe so, but if you look carefully you'll see that in other major basins, lots of sub-basins are delineated (like the Green within the Colorado basin).


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Neat map, but more art than map.
The Colorado & the Green are both Yellow, shown as one basin.


The Mississippi basin is huge and the Great Lakes Basin is surprisingly small.
At least the US portion shown.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet map, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

check out this one, one of my favorite interactive web maps.

Hydro Hierarchy


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Kirks said:


> check out this one, one of my favorite interactive web maps.
> 
> Hydro Hierarchy


That is a great map. Really clicks down to some good detail.
I always found it interesting that there are only 3 major river drainages west of the continental divide, but 10 to 15 east of the divide (depending on how you define "major").


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Both are really cool maps! though hydro hierarchy has a ton of untapped potential. If they'd only add an option for a base layer or two, something that would help put the geography into perspective; a simple denuted topo with a few place names, or a shadded relief background showing topography... then as you zoom in, more detail - down to aerial photos... oohh!!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Now I won't be bored at work for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Seantana How about some stickers of this???


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

LSB said:


> Hey Seantana How about some stickers of this???


Could work...although it would probably make my eyes fall out getting it weeded. How about engraving it on something? Yeti, hydroflask, or??


----------

